# Twinn: Not restored but not bad for an all original.



## paedalas (Jan 10, 2013)

This had been chained to the bike rack in a parking garage when I noticed it had about an inch of dust on it. Inquired with the manager and got a call back from the owner a few days later.
He had purchased it several years earlier for he and the wife. She passed shortly after and it sat in the garage ever since. We came to an arrangement and I have had it now for about 20 years.
I had to replace one brake cable housing and the tires. otherwise it is as it was purchased. I've probably put less than 300 miles on it.
I especially like the little brake handle grips.


----------



## paedalas (Jan 10, 2013)

*Honest Abe and Beaver*

http://www.rozeremcheapbuy.com/2007/11/04/rozerem-abe-lincoln/
Abe on a Tandem


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fun Bike...*

I have a 2 speed coaster version the same color as yours. I also have a red Deluxe 5 speed,like new. We ride them regularly.


----------



## paedalas (Jan 10, 2013)

*Easy Riders*



PCHiggin said:


> I have a 2 speed coaster version the same color as yours. I also have a red Deluxe 5 speed,like new. We ride them regularly.



I'd sure like to see your bikes if you get a chance to post them.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 10, 2013)

At some point, these bikes are going to be valuable. I think that people realize that 

they are well built, although plentiful, they are getting rarer. If a guy had the dough

to stockpile a bunch of 60's and 70's Schwinns, down the road they will undoubtably

be really collectable.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2013)

A Schwinn collectible? Yea that'll be the day! V/r Shawn


----------



## paedalas (Jan 11, 2013)

*Don't worry....Be happy!*



Freqman1 said:


> A Schwinn collectible? Yea that'll be the day! V/r Shawn




Who really cares as long as we're enjoying the ride!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice looking bike. Where does the man ride and where does the women ride? Looks like both stations are set up for a woman. I don't know much about tandom's, I'm just curious.


----------



## paedalas (Jan 11, 2013)

*Who drives?*



frankster41 said:


> Nice looking bike. Where does the man ride and where does the women ride? Looks like both stations are set up for a woman. I don't know much about tandom's, I'm just curious.




I think the position of the riders depends on which one knows where they are going.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2013)

paedalas said:


> Who really cares as long as we're enjoying the ride!




Actually that was just sarcasm. I have a twin the same color as yours. V/r Shawn


----------



## paedalas (Jan 15, 2013)

*Brakehandle grips*

I think they are original to the bike. They were on when I bought it.
Does anyone else have an example of these grips?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 15, 2013)

My dad has owned a few of these. I want a green twin for my collection at some point.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 15, 2013)

*Heres Mine...*

I dont have a good pic of the green one.This was taken while performing an  overhaul of the bearings and replacing the chains. I'd like to find a '64-'65 white one and a '65-'66 violet,then a place to park all of them lol.


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2013)

Brake handle grips were sold in the Schwinn bike shops as an add on.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 16, 2013)

*Easy To Get On-Off*



frankster41 said:


> Nice looking bike. Where does the man ride and where does the women ride? Looks like both stations are set up for a woman. I don't know much about tandom's, I'm just curious.




I think the frame is built that way for getting on and off,the older style with the "mens"  front cross bar made it hard.I had one like that (Schwinn "Bicycle Built For Two") and caught my leg on the rear h/bars trying to swing it over that damn cross bar,fell once and good bye to that bike.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nice To Have..*



paedalas said:


> I think they are original to the bike. They were on when I bought it.
> Does anyone else have an example of these grips?




As stated above they were an accessory back in the day. They really do make constant braking easier on the hands,they're  also  collectible to the Sting-Ray guys.Keep 'em


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 16, 2013)

*Looks like a 1969 or 70*



paedalas said:


> This had been chained to the bike rack in a parking garage when I noticed it had about an inch of dust on it. Inquired with the manager and got a call back from the owner a few days later.
> He had purchased it several years earlier for he and the wife. She passed shortly after and it sat in the garage ever since. We came to an arrangement and I have had it now for about 20 years.
> I had to replace one brake cable housing and the tires. otherwise it is as it was purchased. I've probably put less than 300 miles on it.
> I especially like the little brake handle grips.
> View attachment 79883View attachment 79884View attachment 79885View attachment 79886View attachment 79887




Should be a $500 bike in that great condition. More to the right guy. There are $150 worth of Stingray Krate Pedals if they are not scratched up. Lever covers and bag were as the dealer or buyer wanted it. I like twinns alot and have owned dozens. Looks like a 1969 or 70 with the non reflector bows (pre 71) and the Black Saddles (post 68)


----------



## paedalas (Jan 21, 2013)

*Red Twinn Deluxe Pics*



PCHiggin said:


> I dont have a good pic of the green one.This was taken while performing an  overhaul of the bearings and replacing the chains. I'd like to find a '64-'65 white one and a '65-'66 violet,then a place to park all of them lol.




Love the color. It's refreshing to see one that isn't green.
That's an interesting position for the shift lever. First time I've seen that, but should make shifting a little more convenient.


----------



## krankrate (Jan 25, 2013)

*tandem*

nice twinn, they take-up quite of bit of space, so I only have 2 right now 55 town  country and a 65 deluxe, they attract a lot of attention when you ride one but they are a lot of fun!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Is that violet?*



krankrate said:


> nice twinn, they take-up quite of bit of space, so I only have 2 right now 55 town  country and a 65 deluxe, they attract a lot of attention when you ride one but they are a lot of fun!




Been looking for one like that,nice.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Thanks...*



paedalas said:


> Love the color. It's refreshing to see one that isn't green.
> That's an interesting position for the shift lever. First time I've seen that, but should make shifting a little more convenient.




They changed the shifters sometime in the 70's


----------



## krankrate (Jan 25, 2013)

PCHiggin said:


> Been looking for one like that,nice.



It is violet but when it was restored it got 1 to many coats of paint  so now it look's more burgandy that violet, the pic's make it look even more like burgandy than it really is, might be selling it at Ann Arbor this year but I have a lot of nos part's on it and I don't think I would get what I have tied up in part's out of it!


----------

